# New Layout



## danvan54 (Oct 14, 2020)

I have been working on a layout design for several months and after many revisions I have settled on this one.
Approximate size will be 9 feet by 11 feet and is for HO scale. I hope to have two trains operating and some switching as well. Design was done in Atlas track planning program.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 12, 2022)

Sounds cool! are you going to have a way to reach the middle?


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Am I missing the picture ?


----------



## danvan54 (Oct 14, 2020)

BigGRacing said:


> Am I missing the picture ?


I tried to attach a pics of the layout design (both .bmp and .jpg) and could not. Any suggestions?


----------



## danvan54 (Oct 14, 2020)

Here is another attempt to attach a pic...


----------

